# Limit file size (k) lightroom?



## sactown024

I am trying to export my photos to limit the size to 6mb for my web page. In Lightroom it gives me the option to limit the size by"k". Does this mean KB?


----------



## Heitz

6mb = about 6000 kb. Not exactly (1mb = 1024 kb) but close enough


----------



## Garbz

6MB for a file is a lot on a website even in this day and age. Is this for display in a gallery? I would limit by resolution (typically 1920x1200 is the largest screen in normal circulation), then set the quality to about 85-90% below which artifacts set it. It won't be anywhere near 6MB in the end.


----------



## KmH

6MB is the size of the file, not the size of the photo. The size of the photo is the pixel dimensions of the photo.

As Garbz points out you can 'Save' the photo at different quality values to control the file size.

A more common screen resolution is XGA - 1024 pixels x 768 pixels - Display resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JDFlood

I would choose in export something more like 1024 pix and jpg quality 67... I think it is. You probably do not want to be loading your site with 6mb photos. I have a site with thousands... 1024 will be around 256kb per photo... Better for web site user! And you.

I had trouble getting good quality web photos until I got it in my workflow right. Don't limit by size of file, limit by dimensions.


----------



## heatherk

sactown024 said:


> I am trying to export my photos to limit the size to 6mb for my web page. In Lightroom it gives me the option to limit the size by"k". Does this mean KB?


I have the same question. I need to convert my image into 36 mb. I usually just upload to photoshop to adjust my image sizes. I do not have access to photoshop at the moment. There must be a way! Please advise specifically to the question. What is K and how to resize to mb's?


----------



## Ysarex

heatherk said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to export my photos to limit the size to 6mb for my web page. In Lightroom it gives me the option to limit the size by"k". Does this mean KB?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question. I need to convert my image into 36 mb. I usually just upload to photoshop to adjust my image sizes. I do not have access to photoshop at the moment. There must be a way! Please advise specifically to the question. What is K and how to resize to mb's?
Click to expand...


How big is your image now?

K stands for thousand so 1 KB = 1000 bytes and M stands for million so 1 mb = 1,000,000 bytes. There are 1000 kb in 1 mb. As for re-sampling image file sizes, most image editing programs provide that function.

Joe


----------

